# my new project.....raptor tank for my lil'Dilo



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

heres the start of my new project...

sorry for the dodgy pic but i had to photo-stich the pics together as i couldnt get a good pic all in one go









































it measures 7ft-ish by 4ft-ish.so if your are starting a project like this on a smaller scale you wont need as much supplies

how to (so far)....
1.
get the poly and foam and place it where ever you want to.....
leave it over night to dry...
i used 4 sheets of 2x4ft of poly (free)
i used about 10 cans of 750ml expanding foam (£3.74 each at screw fix)

2.
shape it to your needs (by any means necessary...knives, hands, spoons, soldering guns, lighters, candles)

3.
cover in grout or cement
1 10kg bag of quickset mortar mix (£2.20 at B&Q)


hope you like


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

wicked:2thumb:, that is nuts


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

yours vivs are crazy good..... i love how the tail makes a little ridge..  Nice. Hwre do you get all of these dino skeletons? Theyre not from those magazine collections by any chance?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing. Do hurry up and get it finished 'cos I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> wicked:2thumb:, that is nuts


thanks



Evie said:


> Wow! That's amazing. Do hurry up and get it finished 'cos I can't wait to see it.


cheers...i'm trying to hurry it up



tomsteele said:


> yours vivs are crazy good..... i love how the tail makes a little ridge..  Nice. Hwre do you get all of these dino skeletons? Theyre not from those magazine collections by any chance?


they are as well as some sculpted parts....on this the scuplted pieces are the neck, some extra vertabrates, fore limbs, and the feet including the raptor claw


----------



## shanie (Dec 21, 2010)

I think I actually hate you!!!

You make my vivs look pants :/


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

shanie said:


> I think I actually hate you!!!
> 
> You make my vivs look pants :/



thanks.... i think: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*update!!!*

i have got all the grouting done.
now onto the painting....


started by spraying all black









then spray he rocks grey and the bones brown...









then spray black around the edges of the bones...









the repaint the edges for the details...










and the lil' miss...



















:devil:it still needs some work:devil:

i made my dino footprint bowl

first shape the poly/foam









2 layers of grout









finished (no painting was needed as i used grey grout)



















and another extra piece... a dilophosaurus skull


















dont be fooled by the pics.... the items aint small, she's BIG.

hope you like


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

That looks really good and also she is awesome aswell


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

KevUK said:


> That looks really good and also she is awesome aswell


thanks: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

just a little update,

i repainted he whole thing....i hated the original colours, 
its still not finished yet but what do you think to the new colours...too light?


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks a little too light at the moment, needs a little more dark grey/black highlights and it should bring it down a little.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

KevUK said:


> Looks a little too light at the moment, needs a little more dark grey/black highlights and it should bring it down a little.


yeah it was way too light, i have repainted it now so looks loads better: victory:


----------



## KevUK (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this one finished, im gathering as many ideas as possible, next month or 2 ill be attempting a fake rock build of my own hopefully.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Love seeing these kind of threads where people go to so much effort on the enclosures, fantastic work 

Darren


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice build! Looks great, I do have 1 criticism though which you may already have covered.

I'm guessing by the size this is going to be her permanent home? (if not then ignore what i'm about to say) I'm not 100% up on the breeding of Frillies but I'm sure they need an area to nest and lay eggs (nestbox) even if you are housing her alone as she will still cycle? What are your plans for that and this is by no means having a pop I'm just very interested... I see an area to the right which looks like a bowl so you may be using that for this purpose.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

KevUK said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one finished, im gathering as many ideas as possible, next month or 2 ill be attempting a fake rock build of my own hopefully.


cheers, i just broke my foot....so i'm off work at the mo so i might be able to get it done sooner than i planned :2thumb:



kimbosreptileworld said:


> Love seeing these kind of threads where people go to so much effort on the enclosures, fantastic work
> 
> Darren


cheers:cheers:



Nigel_wales said:


> Very nice build! Looks great, I do have 1 criticism though which you may already have covered.
> 
> I'm guessing by the size this is going to be her permanent home? (if not then ignore what i'm about to say) I'm not 100% up on the breeding of Frillies but I'm sure they need an area to nest and lay eggs (nestbox) even if you are housing her alone as she will still cycle? What are your plans for that and this is by no means having a pop I'm just very interested... I see an area to the right which looks like a bowl so you may be using that for this purpose.


thanks
no this ain't her final home... i was just bored when i had a week off plus someone dumped a load of wood in our street so i grabbed it.
this viv will eventually be our pythons viv and she will be put in a 7ftx7ft.

the bowl area is gonna be a pool area with a waterfall, 
but they dont need nesting boxes aslong as there is plenty of substrate to dig (which there will be) as they are not fussy egg layers in my experiance : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*the next update*

i repainted it again and i'v almost got it there... 









maybe a brown wash and then a black wash to finish it

i have started on throwing the eco earth on...









: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*more eco earth*

just some more pic of more eco earth thrown on....










































: victory:


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

nice


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

tomsteele said:


> nice


cheers: victory:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> just some more pic of more eco earth thrown on....
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Looking great mate!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

any chance of making me some custom skulls XD lol id pay XD


btw, where did you get the bones from!?!? ive been looking for ages and i cant find any


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Nigel_wales said:


> Looking great mate!


cheers bud



yuesaur said:


> any chance of making me some custom skulls XD lol id pay XD
> btw, where did you get the bones from!?!? ive been looking for ages and i cant find any


not at the moment sorry,
the bones are eithers casts or sculpted out of poly or cement, are you looking for something this size?

just a bit of an update...
most of the first layer of eco earth is done, then using expanding foam made some fake vines/plant roots (they will be cover by flowers and leaves)
and a bit more painting done




























hope you like: victory:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

this is bloody brilliant!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

gothling said:


> this is bloody brilliant!


thank you:2thumb:


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

really amazing,cant wait to see the complete finished viv


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah i am :3, i want a giant fossil in my 3ft viv XD


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

amazing one of the best dino builds iv ever seen. cant wait to see finished


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

clob91 said:


> really amazing,cant wait to see the complete finished viv


thanks its almost done



yuesaur said:


> yeah i am :3, i want a giant fossil in my 3ft viv XD


this is a 7ft viv so it wont fit into a 3ft...sorry.
the skeleton if laid out flat is about 8ft long the skull is a 1ft, you prob only be able to fit the skull and part of the spine in a 3ft



Reptor said:


> amazing one of the best dino builds iv ever seen. cant wait to see finished


cheers :cheers:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks its almost done
> 
> 
> this is a 7ft viv so it wont fit into a 3ft...sorry.
> ...


lol, i did guess your viv was that big as you have frillies (lucky sod), is there any smaller versions of skeletons around?


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

just .....WWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW.

how are you planning on doing the venilation?
are you putting in live plants?

again brilliant work :2thumb:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Epic!! Amazing work as usual! :notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> lol, i did guess your viv was that big as you have frillies (lucky sod), is there any smaller versions of skeletons around?


there are, but depending on what dino, how much of the skeleton you need and size you are after is gonna vary in price



bluepoolshark said:


> Epic!! Amazing work as usual! :notworthy:


thank you:2thumb:



dinostore said:


> just .....WWWOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW.
> 
> how are you planning on doing the venilation?
> are you putting in live plants?
> ...


i'd prob say no to the live plants but i might

yes there are 2 vents(one on each end)



















they will be hidden eventually but in the pics they have only had one layer of eco added


----------



## Stotty (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my god :O This build is EPIC !!!!!
Wish i had the artistic skill level you have.
Awsome Dude :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Stotty said:


> Oh my god :O This build is EPIC !!!!!
> Wish i had the artistic skill level you have.
> Awsome Dude :no1:


thank you: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*update *

i've done some more vines & flowers, 2 heat bulbs, and more eco earth.
i also painted the ceiling....please note it is note meant to be the SKY, its just a nice light colour so it lights up the viv more













































































































hope you like: victory:


to see a tutorial on how to wire a bulb in a viv...
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/783521-how-wire-bulb-viv-tutorial.html

hope that helps


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

-steals-

XD im planning on getting a new 3ft viv for xmas for my leos
im thinking about having a raptor/carnivore dino skull on the floor of the viv to act as a hide, and to have part of the skeleton going onto the back wall of the viv.
there will need to be a heatmat under the skull as id like that to be in the hot end. 

best way to approach it do you reckon?? never done fake rock or anything before

although i did get a b at alevel art, and my project was on fossils. so i am pretty nifty with a brush and sculpting


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i done a dilophosaurus skull...









its all hollow and there is no bottom to it so the heat mat can go underneath it.

you could use.... foam, clay,fibre glass- anything yhat you can shape really


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

sweet! what did you use to make the dilo skull??

i was thinking about using that expandable foam thing, not sure if its any good

better yet could you make me a skull and i pay you with paypal monies? XD


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> sweet! what did you use to make the dilo skull??
> 
> i was thinking about using that expandable foam thing, not sure if its any good
> 
> better yet could you make me a skull and i pay you with paypal monies? XD


this was a mixture of fibre glass for the frame, the expanding foam sculpted on top then covered in grout and added the detail by sculpting into it,

its not gonna be on this side of xmas but i am planning on making skulls simular to this but either a raptors or a trex

they will be identical to this,


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

that is perfect! exactly what im after!!!!!!! i want something like that... well that to be honest XD, grouted a bit so my leos can hide in it!!

i volunteer to be the guinea pig if you plan to make them 
send me a prototype!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> that is perfect! exactly what im after!!!!!!! i want something like that... well that to be honest XD, grouted a bit so my leos can hide in it!!
> 
> i volunteer to be the guinea pig if you plan to make them
> send me a prototype!


i'll keep that in mind:2thumb:


i have pretty muched finished now....




























the pool area



















the waterfall


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

if you carry on posting these sexy pictures i will have to track you down and steal the items myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


-jealous-

im (hopefully) gettin a new 3ft viv for my leos and im aiming to do something similar to your dilo one. except i want the top part of the skull on the floor as a hide, and im going to attempt to make little caves in some of the bones.
so yeah, gimme the skull!!! :lol2:


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

sad times I'm jealous

I could do this but I don't have the time/monies/skills/knowledge/talent/artistic design erm sure there's a few more things I'm lacking lol apart from that I'm good to go!

excellent build as per usual :notworthy:


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> i'll keep that in mind:2thumb:
> 
> 
> i have pretty muched finished now....
> ...


Wow thats all I can say. Best iv ever seen. I want it.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> if you carry on posting these sexy pictures i will have to track you down and steal the items myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> -jealous-
> ...


sounds like a challenge but an ace idea:2thumb:

and you wan it com get it :Na_Na_Na_Na:




Smigsy said:


> sad times I'm jealous
> 
> I could do this but I don't have the time/monies/skills/knowledge/talent/artistic design erm sure there's a few more things I'm lacking lol apart from that I'm good to go!
> 
> excellent build as per usual :notworthy:


you missed grout/expanding foam/paint...and me:lol2:
thank you:notworthy:



Reptor said:


> Wow thats all I can say. Best iv ever seen. I want it.


cheers:cheers:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

were did you get the skull from?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> were did you get the skull from?


the original was a trex and that came free with a dino magazine a couple of years ago, this is a recast with a longer snout to look like a raptor skull.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

i was wondering why it look a bit.... long

didnt want to say anything in case it was me thinking it was long when it wasnt??

if you decide to start making them, let me no asap, i really reallly want one by xmas day XD

oh, thought iid show you.
this is one of my alevel art pieces i did of a coelophysis skeleton (i have a replica of the actual one at home)








made the skeleton out of mod rock, then i went nuts with the acrylic paint :lol2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

that viv is amazing

is it just one frillie in there?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yuesaur said:


> oh, thought iid show you.
> this is one of my alevel art pieces i did of a coelophysis skeleton (i have a replica of the actual one at home)
> image
> made the skeleton out of mod rock, then i went nuts with the acrylic paint :lol2:


very cool...see you dont need any help



dinostore said:


> that viv is amazing
> 
> is it just one frillie in there?


just one..... sorry just got a bit trigger happy snappy with the camera: victory:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks but, if i was to make my own skull what would i use to do it?

i mean mod rocks easy to shape lol


----------

